# Como instalar o Alcatel / Thomson SpeedTouch 330 usb modem?

## *Kull*

Como instalar o Alcatel / Thomson SpeedTouch 330 usb modem?

Bem, depois de muitas pesquisas e dores de cabeça para instalar este "ratinho" descobri finalmente como e decidi fazer este tutorial para as pessoas que desistiram do linux por não ter net.

Ler com muita atenção as linhas k têm a palavra "ATENÇÃO" pois geralmente são partes importantes que podem passar despercebidas.

Como instalar o speedtouch 330 em Portugal no Gentoo Linux - Começar no ponto 1 e depois passar directamente para o 14...

ATENÇÃO: Em PORTUGAL o serviço ADSL é usado sobre PPPoE e PPPoA, e não sobre só PPPoA.

1- Antes de mais o que precisas?

Kernel 2.4.18 ou superior.

pppd 4.2.0 ou superior.

Alcatel speedtouch drivers, a versão mais recente - http://sourceforge.net/projects/speedtouch

Modem firmware. Speedmgmt.tar.gz - http://www.alcateldsl.com

rp_pppoe http://wwww.roaringpenguin.com/pppoe

Geralmente as distros novas já trazem um kernel e o pppd igual ou superior. (ex. RedHat 9, Mandrake 9.1, Gentoo 1.4)

Para saber k versão está instalada inserir na shell os seguintes comandos:

Kernel version - # uname -a

pppd version - # pppd --help

speedtouch driver version - # pppoa3 --help

rp_pppoe version - # pppoe -V

Se em alguns dos comandos acima inseridos der um erro e porque não está instalado.

a) Fazer o download dos programas no windows

b) Em linux para aceder aos programas se tiverem uma partição NTFS:

# modprobe ntfs - Atenção no redhat o kernel que está instalado não tem suporte para ntfs. Ou compilam o kernel com ntfs, ou procurem no google por "Redhat 9 NTFS support" e instalem o rpm.

# mkdir /mnt/win

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win

2 - Instalar os drivers do speedtouch.

ATENÇÃO: O speedtouch 330 usb só funciona com a versão 2.1.beta1 ou superior

untar the package para o vosso directório home

# tar -xvzf /mnt/win/speedtouch.tar.gz -C ~/ 

Se o package acabar em tar.bz2 mudar o xvzf para xvjf

# cd  

# cd speedtouch

# ./configure

# make

# make install ("como root")

# cd ..

3 - Instalar o firmware do modem

# tar -xvzf speedmgmt.tar.gz -C ~/

# cp ~/mgmt/mgmt.o /usr/lib/

4 - Instalar o rp-pppoe

# tar xvzf /mnt/win/rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz

# cd /usr/src/rp-pppoe-3.5

# ./go-gui   para versão com interface gráfico e modo texto ou

# ./go  só para versão em modo de texto

5 - Configurar a ligação

#adsl-setup

Inserir estas opções:

username "username@isp" - o vosso username

eth "tap0" 

demand = "no"

dns = "server"

password = "password" - A vossa password para a ligação

conf. password = "password" confirmar a password

firewall = "0" não usem firewall... usem antes a da vossa distro

save = "y" gravar e sair

6 - Editar o ficheiro /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

editar o ficheiro

# emacs /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

na linha onde diz ETH=tap0 mudar para ETH=tap1 - ISTO É IMPORTANTE

na linha onde diz PEERSDNS=no mudar para PEERDNS=yes

na linha DEFAULTROUTE=no mudar para DEFAULTROUTE=yes

ctrl-x ctrl-s para gravar o ficheiro

ctrl-x ctrl-c para sair do emacs

Nota: Quando se faz o adsl-setup pôr sempre na opção eth, tap0, nunca por logo tap1.

7 - Editar o ficheiro /etc/modules.conf

# emacs /etc/modules.conf

ATENÇÃO: vejam antes se estas opções já lá estão, se não estiverem insiram as opções abaixo.

alias char-major-108 ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3 ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13 n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14 ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-21 bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24 ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26 ppp_deflate

alias usb-controller usb-uhci

ctrl-x ctrl-s para gravar o ficheiro

ctrl-x ctrl-c para sair do emacs

# depmod -a

8-Editar o ficheiro /etc/ppp/options

# emacs /etc/ppp/options

ATENÇÃO: usar só estas opções

lock

usepeerdns

noipdefault

defaultroute

ctrl-x ctrl-s para gravar o ficheiro

ctrl-x ctrl-c para sair do emacs

9 - Carregar o firmware para o modem

# modprobe tun

# modem_run -m -f /usr/lib/mgmt.o

esperar uns segundos

10 - Ligar o pppoa3

# pppoa3 -vpi 0 -vci 35 -b -e 1 -m 1 -c

11 - Fazer a conecção

# adsl-start

se aparecer o seguinte então a ligação foi estabelecida

.....Connected

Verifiquem se a ligação está roteada

# ping -c 3 google.com - se aparecer um erro ou ficar parado então façam o seguinte

# route add default ppp0 - façam outra vez o ping - se receberem os packets então está a adsl configurada  :Smile:  Passem para o ponto 13

se mesmo assim der um erro ou ficar parado continuem o tutorial

12 - Descobrir os dns

# adsl-stop parem a ligação

# adsl-connect efectuem a ligação agora com este comando

Vai aparecer um local ip, um remoteip, dns 1 e dns 2... escrevam os dns 1 e 2 num papel...

ctrl-c para sair

# adsl-stop para a ligação

Agora editem o ficheiro /etc/resolv.conf

# emacs /etc/resolv.conf

e escrevam os dns 1 e 2 da seguinte forma

nameserver 123.231.212.12 - DNS 1 do papel

nameserver 123.231.212.13 - DNS 2 do papel :p

ctrl-x ctrl-s para gravar o ficheiro

ctrl-x ctrl-c para sair do emacs

em principio agora está tudo configurado... iniciem a ligação

# adsl-start

# ping -c 3 google.com

se der erro ou ficar parado

# route add default ppp0

# ping -c 3 google.com

13 - (opcional) Um script para iniciar a ligação

# emacs /sbin/start-adsl

escrevam o seguinte

#!/bin/bash

modprobe tun

echo Loadind firmware... Please wait

modem_run -m -f /usr/lib/mgmt.o

pppoa3 -b -m 1 -c -vpi 0 vci 35

echo Dialing ...

adsl-start

sleep 5

route add default ppp0

echo To stop the connection use adsl-stop...

echo To start the connection after stop, use adsl-start

ctrl-x ctrl-s para gravar o ficheiro

ctrl-x ctrl-c para sair do emacs

# chmod +x /sbin/start-adsl

14 - Instalar o Speedtouch na instalação do Gentoo Linux

Isto é para a versão do Gentoo 1.4 - nas versão superiores a esta talvez não seja preciso fazer este ponto.

Fazer o tutorial do gentoo até depois do ponto onde fazem # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash pela primeira vez noutro tty alt+f3 por exemplo:

# mkdir /dev/net

# mknod /dev/net/tun -c 10 200

# modprobe tun - se der um erro e normal

fazer o ponto 3 e depois continuar o ponto 13

fazer o untar do package speedtouch.1.2.beta1 ou superior.

# tar xvzf /mnt/win/speedtouch-1.2.tar.gz -C /mnt/gentoo/root

mudar para o tty onde fizeram chroot:

# cd /root/speedtouch 1.2

# ./configure && make && make install

Mudar outra vez o tty 

carregar o firmware do modem:

# /mnt/gentoo/usr/local/sbin/modem_run -m -f /usr/lib/mgmt.o

De seguida fazer estes pontos: 5,6,8,10,11,e 12

Dica grátis... enquanto estão a instalar o gentoo... têm sempre o irssi para passar tempo  :Smile:  eheheh

Versão 1 - 07/11/2003 - @ by *Kull*

Versão HTML em sapp.telepac.pt/kull/speedtouch.html disponível a partir de 08/11/2003

----------

## WhispSil

Desculpa estar a chatear, mas tens alguma experiência ou conhecimento de speedtouch usb? e dos promenores que seria necessário mudar comparativamente ao  speedtouch 330?

É que já tentei por o modem a funcionar baseando n1 tutorial que trata da comfiguração logo na instalação, inicia muito bem o modem, só que depois diz-me que não consegue iniciar o pppd daemon...

Se conseguires ajudar agradecia

----------

## To

Andei à procura na página que indicas-te e não encontrei o ficheiro do firmware... Podes dizer onde é que isso se encontra?

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu não conheço esse modem, mas passando rapindamente pelo packages.gentoo.org eu "esbarrei" em http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=net-dialup;name=speedtouch.

Talvez possa ajudar.

----------

